# 2001 HS928 - Replacing Shear Pin



## haulitaway (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can help me out. I recently received a hand me down 2001 HS928 from my Father-in-law.

When I was using my snow blower last week I accidentaly ran over a bag of garbage (it was garbage day, but the snow covered up the bag - doh!), and the left side of the auger is no longer spinning.

I checked it out, and while the shear bolt is not broken, the shear pin on the left side is missing.

I went out to my Honda dealer and picked up the necesarry bolt/washer/pin, but for the life of me I can not find where it goes in the shaft!

From the following video it looks pretty simple, but I can not find the hole to put the shear pin in!

*Please note: the bolt is missing on the opposite side as in this video*





 
Can anyone tell me what I am missing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi haulitaway,

Hand me down or not you got a GREAT blower; brand-new those things are nearly $3,000. I recently rebuilt the gear case of mine, and this is the only good photo I got of the shaft you're trying to put the pin through:



Notice how the two holes don't run paralell. You will find the hole around 90° offset from the orientation of the other one. Hope this helps!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

get yourself a small screwdriver, stiff piece of wire, etc. (something 1/2 the diameter of the shear pin) 

while turning the auger by hand use the screwdriver to help locate / line up the holes.

note...unlike the video, my shear pins install horizontally (not through the shaft)...probably an older Honda design


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

sr71 said:


> note...unlike the video, my shear pins install horizontally (not through the shaft)...probably an older Honda design


There are two types of shear pins that are in use here. There are bolts that go from the auger to a metal piece that fits over the shaft, and then pins that go from the shaft to that metal piece. I think you're thinking of the shear bolts that attach to the auger directly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Part drawing might help...look at #9:


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Robert. If 9 is the shear pin, what is 13? Reason for asking.....When my 1132 eats landscape lights and newspapers it seems that #13 breaks...never# 9?


----------



## georgek-nj (Feb 17, 2014)

sr71 said:


> Robert. If 9 is the shear pin, what is 13? Reason for asking.....When my 1132 eats landscape lights and newspapers it seems that #13 breaks...never# 9?


I have a HS928WAS and that is the same with me. I've replaced #13 a few times, but never #9. Mine likes landscape lights also!


----------



## haulitaway (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! It was #9 that had broken. Turns out that it sheared off on both ends and their was a piece still stuck in the shaft.

Thanks to the diagram, I was able to locate where the pin was supposed to go into the shaft, and diagnose the problem!

Again, much obliged.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

sr71 said:


> Robert. If 9 is the shear pin, what is 13? Reason for asking.....When my 1132 eats landscape lights and newspapers it seems that #13 breaks...never# 9?


Not Robert here , but according to my 828 shop manual, No. 9 is a Wheel Pin (8mm) and No. 11, washer and No. 12, cotter pin goes with No. 9, and No. 13 is the Shear Bolt (6x16) and then No. 10 Nut (6mm) that most of us go through, sometimes frequently.


----------

